# Clear Creek



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

We fished Clear Creek yesterday for a few hours. This is the best year for bugs that I have seen in a long time. Caught a few fish. You can read about it on the Flatlander page. Hopefully, we have enough footage to put together another short video. It sure is a pretty place. 








Can you identify this may fly?


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

im guessing march brown, but my entomology isn't very strong.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Good job Fontinalis. There weren't many, but there were a few. We are about a month early for these bugs. The two tails and the mottled wing gives it away. They sure are pretty.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

I fished clear creek a few times a week when i was in school. I was suprised at the amount of insect life in it. Good mayflies, and TONS of caddis, seems like every rock had something under it. I have also seen some hatches that are right on par with some good ones in PA. I think some stream improvement would definitely help with more fish holding over. I have shocked it in july and rolled a few browns, but most of the stream gets too warm. Bummer, it is a nice looking stream, just needs a little work.


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

Shane, I think you caught all the fish! When I got there today I saw a riser and thought it was going on. But I never could figure out what he was rising to and must have scared him off. No other risers and nothing would take a nymph, not even a chub. No Caddis hatch going on, must have been some kind of midge? No big bugs of any kind around birds weren't working, either.

The wind wasn't bad, but my fish magnetism from Thursday must have worn off. . I choose to blame it on the rain yesterday!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I was down there today, not fishing - hiking with the family - and only saw 1 guy fly fishing - between spot 4 and 6 I believe. We watched for a few minutes and kept going. At that very moment, I wished for the thousandth time that I had taken my flyrod with me.


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Definitely a March Brown. I love that hatch myself. They are big like grey drakes and the fish love hittin them hard. I've hit that hatch perfect a few times and yes, it seems they are early this year. Good to see them in the Clear Fork


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Chef T, He was on Clear Creek not the Clear Fork. Two different streams.


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

flytyer said:


> Chef T, He was on Clear Creek not the Clear Fork. Two different streams.


HaHa, yeah, my bad. Those are definitely two different worlds. Still love the March Brown hatch. Its a bit under-rated too.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Upper clear creek tribs (before you get into the hills) is largely ditched, channelized, and/or no riparian vegitation. If you increase the shade in those farm fields during the summer, you will have colder water downstream, and eventually more holdovers.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

That is true. I remember your post from last year. However, this stream still has a good deal of shade throughout most of system. I think the stream needs friends as much as anything. Maybe even a TU chapter. Someone to help with habitat improvement, landowner education and even help with studies and stocking.
The DNR is in the middle of a study on all three of the brown trout fisheries in the state. I think Clear Creek has the potential to be a tremendous fishery.
I hate that we argue about whether they should even stock trout there when I see some of the ponds and lakes where they dump fish.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Very true. Wish I had time to do more for the little creek.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

i think a few undercut banks, and some riffles would help a lot. A gigantic block of ice upstream from the park might do the trick also


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

I may be wrong, but I was under the impression that Clear Creek was part of an experimental stocking program some years ago. I fished it in '99 and caught a few small browns.

But, I thought that the stocking program there had ended several years back (?)

If this is the case, it's nice to hear there are some holdovers; and certainly makes a strong case for another try at stocking.

in my humble opinion, of course.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Don,
It is actually on the same stocking schedule as the Clear Fork and the Mad. It is stocked each fall with fingerlings in the 6-8 inch range.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Yep. Lot's of fresh stockers and a very few nice holdovers. The creek stays surprisingly cool in the summer, but not cold. Bad flooding due to upper watershed runoff. Doesn't take much rain to turn it into coffee.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

fontinalis said:


> i think a few undercut banks, and some riffles would help a lot. A gigantic block of ice upstream from the park might do the trick also


t 
im thinking we best get this ice your talking about best idea yet ahah


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

fishmerf said:


> Don,
> It is actually on the same stocking schedule as the Clear Fork and the Mad. It is stocked each fall with fingerlings in the 6-8 inch range.


That's great to hear, Merf. I appreciate you clarifying this. I was unaware that Clear Creek was still actively stocked.

Looks like I get to add another stream to my "go to" list, and that's never a bad thing.


----------

